# any more pembs girls



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

if your new jump in and start chattting


----------



## idreamofbaby (Oct 10, 2003)

Helloooo.. I am from Clunderwen in Pembrokeshire!!!

How are you?  And where do you come from? Sorry I sound like a game show host!!!  

Debs xxx


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

hiya debs,

nice to meet you. you should join us girls on the other thread. Theres 4 of us all a bit mad i'm afraid. We're all spread out a little. I'm from St davids, Elaine is from Llangwm, Nikki is from HWest and Kara i think is from same as you. We try to meet up regularly it would be great to meet you if you fancy it.

Nicola xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

debs we have spoken

we are trying to arrange a meet for this coming week if you fancy it


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Debs

and WELCOME. Come join us on the other one, I'm the sensible one, dont listen to anything Nicola says, she's just a trouble maker    she looks good for 50!! And then once you get her together with Nikki, there's NO hope, they're totally mad. 
We're arranging a meet soon so be great if you can join us.

hope to see you soon 
elaine x


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello Debs

Sorry its taken me a while to say hello but Ive had family down and not really been on the computer.

As my lovely ff friends have already said pop over to the other thread for chats and see if you can make any of are meet ups.

Hope fully chat with you soon

Nikki


----------

